# Nissan Xtrail Single Din install question - impossible search



## xtrail06 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I have recently purchased a 2006 Nissan Xtrail and i would like to install the single din deck that i have. I have purchased the wire harness for the vehicle already, but i just need the mounting bracket for it. Now after doing extensive research on this, i have not come up with anything solid. Anyone know exactly which kit i need for this dash? I'm talking specifics here guys, its getting pretty frustrating, after a month of searching, no one seems to be sure about what i need. 
Anything would be helpful. Thanks in advance


----------

